# Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen



## Naicheben (19. Januar 2013)

*Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

Heyho, ich hab ein Coolermaster Storm Enforcer und würde gerne den Frontlüfter langsamer stellen, da dieser recht laut ist. Im BIOS hab ich leider nichts dazu gefunden. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit ohne externe Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

Kommt auf den Lüfter an. Am einfachsten wäre es mit PWM (4-Pin Anschluss) - aber die wenigsten Gehäuselüfter haben diese Funktion an Board da hier üblicherweise die 1€-Modelle verbaut werden.
Wenn das Board die Funktion nicht bietet, die Versorgungsspannung per Software zu reduzieren bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als eine externe Lüftersteuerung einzubauen - oder schlicht den Lüfter durch ein leiseres Modell auszutauschen.


----------



## Naicheben (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

Wie kann man denn die Spannung reduzieren? Müsste man das mit z.B. Speedfan machen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*



Naicheben schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn die Spannung reduzieren? Müsste man das mit z.B. Speedfan machen?


 
Wie gesagt, dass das überhaupt geht setzt ein sehr gutes Mainboard voraus, die meisten Modelle haben schlichtweg 12V auf den Lüfteranschlüssen und das wars. Da du bereits im BIOS keine entsprechende Funktion gefunden hast (genau da sollte die nämlich sein) wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch Speedfan nichts dran ändern können, dass dein Board diese Funktion eben nicht hat.


----------



## Naicheben (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dass das überhaupt geht setzt ein sehr gutes Mainboard voraus, die meisten Modelle haben schlichtweg 12V auf den Lüfteranschlüssen und das wars. Da du bereits im BIOS keine entsprechende Funktion gefunden hast (genau da sollte die nämlich sein) wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch Speedfan nichts dran ändern können, dass dein Board diese Funktion eben nicht hat.


 Ich schau jetzt erstmal im Handbuch nach, ob da was zur Lüftersteuerung steht.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

Du könntest ihn auch mit einem Widerstand drosseln. Entweder selbst basteln oder für einen geringen Betrag erwerben. Die Drehzahl ist dann jedoch nicht variabel.


----------



## polarwolf (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000TFZFDS/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i02


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

Genau das wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen. Nen 3, 5, oder 7 Volt Adapter zwischenschalten.


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

Oder selber basteln (vorzugsweise 7V)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=vierpoligeskabel_04oxuz5.jpg


----------



## ucap (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

Aj wenn du speedfan installiert hast wirst du doch auf der ersten seite in der mitte links ne anzeige haben wieviele lüfter grade erkennt ... wenn du dann  prozenteinstellungen nach unten schraubst wirst du ja hören ob die / der lüfter leiser wird


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*



polarwolf schrieb:


> Lüfter Adapterkabel, InLine, 12V auf 5V, für 3 Lüfter: Amazon.de: Elektronik





highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Oder selber basteln (vorzugsweise 7V)
> 
> Bild: vierpoligeskabel_04oxuz5.jpg - abload.de



Jap ein Widerstand....


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

"_Undervolting your fans the ghetto way_"


----------



## Niza (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

Also so ein Adapter von 12 Volt auf z.B. 7 Volt wäre bestimmt das richtige :

Lüfter Adapterkabel, InLine, 12V auf 7V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Damit ist er auf jedenfall leiser.

Kostenpunkt 1-3€

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Wortakrobat (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter langsamer stellen*

Oder gleich ne kleine Lüftersteuerung, funktioniert immerhin und für 5,-€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Zudem sind damit gleich 3 Lüfter gemeinsam regelbar. 

Xigmatek Monocool Fan Controller - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------

